# walnut + maple end grain drink coasters finish?



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

I had some leftovers from a walnut and maple end grain cutting board, and realized I could make end grain coasters to match it. I have 4 little ~4"x4" striped square blocks, about 1/2" thick now. I'll be finishing the cutting board with butcher block oil, which will significantly yellow the maple. I considered using it for the coasters as well, but I don't think it'll work. You're not supposed to really soak end grain cutting boards, and coasters need to handle quite a bit of moisture. Any idea of a good finish that will allow someone to put a glass of ice water on it in the Florida heat? I've considered something like a cork appliqué on top, but it would hide the alternating wood stripes.

Thanks!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

You could use a drying oil like tung oil to get the color and then when dry a poly finish would make it pretty water resistant.


----------



## Galirex (Mar 21, 2010)

How about fiberglass resin ? That would exclude moisture from ever permeating the wood, yet allow you to see through.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I hadn't considered fiberglass resin, but I think it warrants some tests.


----------



## travisowenfurniture (Jan 12, 2011)

I would go with Dez on this one, tung oil and poly, plus a coat of wax applied every few years for that extra amount of water deflection. The two part pour on finishes may work well for this, but I havn't tried them so I can't say for sure


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, Travis (and Dez!). I finished the board today and am shipping it off tomorrow to mom. I'm going to hang on to the coasters for a bit while I think about exactly what I'd like to do. They can be a surprise extra gift later. I'll run some tests. I think I have tung oil, but I need to check.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

i might be too late, but what about bar top finish? I don't know a lot about it (or whether you can get smaller quantities) but I assume that it would be pretty water resistant.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I sprayed mine with spray on spar varnish. I used 4-5 coats and they are as good today as the day I sprayed them and we use them every day. I used Man-o-War spray on.
It was very easy to do and the finish looked like a poly finish.


----------

